# Mr. Smith goes to the vet.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I pulled this baby boy from North Central LA Shelter today for AMA Rescue. He has a fractured femur and he's in a lot of pain. he was most likely hit by a car. Poor little guy just peed himself in the crate and I couldn't get him out, not even with pieces of liver. He will come around when we make him all better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Poor sweet thing. Tessa says to tell him: "Don't be scared. I was once like you - broken leg and in a shelter. These are nice people, good people, and they love you. So don't be scared."


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, Bless his heart, he must be so frightened! Hoping all goes well, and a wonderful family adopts him.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending you hugs Mr. S, you are so sweet.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a sweet boy. Very handsome! He found the right people to make him better and show him that he no longer needs to be scared!! Thanks AMAR.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's a handsome boy, he looks so scared but he'll find out he's in the best place... and he'll know love from now on!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Poor little guy, I'm so glad you're there for him.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So thankful that this poor little guy will be helped by such wonderful people. He looks so sweet and petrified. Please keep us posted on his progress. Thank you to all that help in him getting well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bronwyne, he looks well cared for? Do you think someone lost him? It would be great to reunite him w/his family, if so. He is lovely! I know he must be in a lot of pain if he would not take the liver pieces. 
How long was he at the shelter? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Mr. Smith is adorable. Feel better soon, sweet guy.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Bronwyne, he looks well cared for? Do you think someone lost him? It would be great to reunite him w/his family, if so. He is lovely! I know he must be in a lot of pain if he would not take the liver pieces.
> How long was he at the shelter? Sorry for so many questions.


Mr. Smith was at the shelter long enough to be PTS and certainly long enough for his family to find him. Ahh to go back to those days where I thought that every dog had a home... I would not be surprised if it were his family who dropped him off because they didn't want to fix his leg... he had no chip, no collar and is not fixed... 3 strikes in my book. This boy will be better off without those that brought him into the world in a backyard.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How sad! Since he wasn't neutered he was probably out roaming when he got hit and the family didn't want the expense---shame on them! He is soooo handsome that someone will surely snatch him up right away. To think he might have been PTS if you had not intervened in time. How many stories are there out there like this one----"no, don't tell me, I don't really want to know. I already have trouble sleeping at night."


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad you got Mr. Smith. Hopefully, his leg can be fixed and he can find a great furever home.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr. Smith -- our AMAR friends will get you fixed up and feeling better and will shower you with love and then find you a wonderful furever home.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor angel, but so lucky to have been rescued. I bet he was in the same medical ward Zooey was in when she was there.


----------

